# My First Tat....



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

So I bought my first Tat a month or so ago at my B&M in south Florida and decided to let it rest for the time being. Today I got the itch to try it out and I was thoroughly pleased. 

Smoke: Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles (4 5/8 x 42)
Drink: Iced Chai with Vanilla (I love having a roommate that brings home Starbucks goodies)

I must say, some of the flavors from this cigar were incredibly surprising. My first puff was loaded with a great cinnamon/nutmeg flavor that made me fall in love. It was very pleasant. About 4-5 puffs later I began to notice a nice citrus flavor that began to show, which shocked me because I have never tasted such a thing from a cigar. It was great. It was almost as though the cigar was infused with orange oils. About halfway through, the cigar began to get really harsh, so I began to take 2 short, quick puffs at a time instead of one longer puff, this method made the cigar incredible. The cinnamon flavors returned and the citrus began to linger on my palette again. I was really impressed by this point. Throughout the whole cigar I also noticed strong nutty and cedar flavors, but they became more noticeable during the last 3rd. This is an excellent smoke.

*sorry for the out of focus iPhone shots*


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never had a tat yet, ill pick one up sometime soon.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Havana VI is my favourite of the Tatuaje lines, closely followed but the cabinet. Absolutely love them :dribble: I have yet to have that size tho. Great cigars!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice...ya kno what they (I) say...once ya go TAT, ya never come back!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice review. No other cigars will do now. You've entered the darkside.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

MikeGates said:


> I've never had a tat yet, ill pick one up sometime soon.


what????????? go get one now

anyway havana vi in that size was my first tat as well, the cigar blew me away. often enjoy it with a cup of coffee, simply amazing


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

That is a fantastic smoke...haven't had one in a while but it is a great one!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

God I love that smoke...congrats on the Tat cherry busting


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

A fine cigar. I've only had a few but I love them!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like you will be picking up some more soon


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Tats are a no joke cigar nice review!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I picked up two of them today at my local B&M. I also smoked a Tat Sir winston today and it was amazing!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I have several tats that I can't wait to try myself. Nice review.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tats = the $hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You gotta love Tats!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya ill be smokin one of these tomorrow.. 

im excited


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. It's hard to go wrong with a Tat.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I love me some tats baby


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a full box of the brown label in regio size, (sniff, sniff) now i only have 18 of 25. Once you get started on one of em you can't seem to stop, it took massive amount of willpower to halt myself before i smoke up the whole box.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man i FINALLY had my first tat...(no black yet) the other night!!! it was amazing...now i know why everyone has hyped them up so much!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nobles .....i like those


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

true fine cigar.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey ed i have a brown label... what should i expect from it? im really excited about lighting it up


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Ho Ho HO!!! Have you ever had a 20th century cuban cigar? If so then you'll be in for a treat that's what the regio brown reminded me of, i guess they're called near cubans.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great review, and congrats on your first Tat!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice can't go wrong with any Tats


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

damn ed you got me all excited.... tat brown here i come tomorrow... lol


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice smoke man, and thanks for the review, i promise you will have more


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice review. I have a Havana VI waiting for me. Letting her rest a bit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review!! It make me have sence in a Tat.


----------

